# Kitless, Custom, & Advanced Techniques - Forum Purpose



## jeff

Welcome to the Kitless, Custom, & Advanced Techniques Forum.

Intended primarily for discussion of techniques
Finished pens posted for comment and critique belong in SOYP
The purpose of this forum is to discuss design possibilities and challenges beyond those normally associated with kit pens. Making a closed end pen is a nice modification and is one step away from a total kit pen. Making a closed end pen where you make your own threads in the barrel, and do away with the brass tubes and bushings is another step. Disassembling the nib and making a custom nib holder is yet another step. Deciding to make your own center bands, accent rings and clips is really customizing your craft. The challenges and hurdles you meet along the way to reaching these milestones is what this forum is all about. This forum is not designed to discourage anyone from continuing to make kit pens, but is to explore alternatives and possibilities beyond brass tubes and bushings.

This forum is intended for discussion of techniques. Although pictures of finished and in-process work definitely help the discussion, pictures of finished pens posted for comment and critique belong in the Show Off Your Pens forum. Threads posted in this forum that seem to be more appropriate for SOYP may be moved by a moderator.


----------

